# First day at driving school, scared out of my mind =/



## Kisa (May 27, 2013)

So in 10 minutes I'm leaving for my first day of driving lessons and I've been scared of this all day. I'm shaking right now and I feel physically ill because I just KNOW I'll run into my bullies from school there and I'll have wasted all my money because I won't be able to concentrate with these horrible persons there. :afr Wish me luck, please? I could really use it because I don't know how I'm going to get through 2 and a half hours of being asked questions by the teacher and them getting frustrated with me because I'm too stupid to understand or learn anything.  My mum is driving me there, but after that she'll leave me there. I'm so afraid of being there by myself, I hate this feeling. >_< I just feel lost and alone and scared when she just leaves me somewhere like that with people I don't know. But she just yells at me "How old are you? Get a hold of yourself, you're embarassing me." and forces me to go there alone. She doesn't understand. Ugh. :c


----------



## Mcquiz (Jul 31, 2013)

#dealwithit Seriously, it's a part of growing up.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

So how did it go? I hope it went well for you.


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

You're never going to get any worse at driving—you'll only be better each time you get behind the wheel.


----------



## 0180917 (Jun 2, 2013)

Driver's ed was hell for me. Literally some of the worst 3 weeks of my life. I won't even go into detail because there was so much wrong with my experiences there. But now, looking back on it...it doesn't bother me at all. Just picture your future self 5 years from now laughing back on these days.


----------

